# Old John Deere's made new again(almost)



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

We like our older John Deere's. We've redone several over the years and here is the most recent. It's a gas 2510 that we've used on the farm for the last 25 years and we'll probably never sell it because, well, they're just too damn cool if you ask me! 
Here's a before pic.







And some after pics.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that would make just about anyone start drooling..nice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nicely done!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it,JDonly !


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Panther (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a nice job!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, what a great looking tractor! Nice Job!


----------

